# Bluebird, any info on it would be helpful.



## KingOBO (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Feb 11, 2018)

Here is all the info you need. BUY IT NOW! Before someone else does.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 11, 2018)

catfish said:


> Here is all the info you need. BUY IT NOW! Before someone else does.



>>>>>X2...........Someone has probably already triangulated it through the photo ......persons who shall remain nameless..(NOT me)..


----------



## tech549 (Feb 11, 2018)

yep get on your bike and go get it! and don't post any more pictures!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Could you be more specific on what it is you want to know? Are you looking to buy the bike or do you already own it? V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 11, 2018)

just another Bluebird


----------



## catfish (Feb 11, 2018)

I know right? These things litter the earth... 


THE STIG said:


> just another Bluebird


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm waiting on this pair to multiply!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 11, 2018)

If that's a bike you are considering on buying, look around the shed for any of the missing parts before you leave.
It's hard to tell from the picture, but the side stand may be in that box in the foreground with the rain gutter parts.
If you're not familiar with the Elgin Bluebird, you could walk right past it and not even know what it was.


----------



## Aussie (Feb 11, 2018)

It’s a piece of junk. Pass and if you don’t mind please give me the info so I can also tell them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KingOBO (Feb 11, 2018)

Traveling to her now, I'm already sure someone on here is also traveling to her "birds of a feather."  I was really big into Schwinn's post war, now dipping my toes into various Pre War era bikes.  People have sent most of the info to my inbox to properly date the bike.  I'll keep everyone updated as to if my pocket book can keep up with this one!


----------



## catfish (Feb 11, 2018)

"properly date the bike".... it can only be a 1935, 36 or 37.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2018)

KingOBO said:


> Traveling to her now, I'm already sure someone on here is also traveling to her "birds of a feather."  I was really big into Schwinn's post war, now dipping my toes into various Pre War era bikes.  People have sent most of the info to my inbox to properly date the bike.  I'll keep everyone updated as to if my pocket book can keep up with this one!



Good luck! Go get 'er and don't come home without her!!!


----------



## Maskadeo (Feb 11, 2018)

Dwell on the fact that it’s missing the wheels as a negotiating tool!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> Dwell on the fact that it’s missing the wheels as a negotiating tool!



And the saddle is all wrong...gonna take a lot to get it on the road again...


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 11, 2018)

Good luck, and don't be afraid to spend a little cash.
You won't regret it.
We'll be looking forward to your report on how things played out.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 11, 2018)

Ha...


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Good luck and don't forget the 'big boy' wallet! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Feb 11, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> Dwell on the fact that it’s missing the wheels as a negotiating tool!




It's just a "Parts Bike".....


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 11, 2018)

Get a price on the trolling motor for me please!


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 11, 2018)

Hope you get it cheap...


----------



## catfish (Feb 11, 2018)

Wasn't there four of these on ebay at the same time last year?


----------



## catfish (Feb 11, 2018)

Wasn't there four of these on ebay at the same time last year?


----------



## vincev (Feb 11, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm waiting on this pair to multiply!
> View attachment 752305



Two males cant multiply.lol


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 11, 2018)

vincev said:


> Two males cant multiply.lol



Ok maybe these two then?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Ok maybe these two then?
> View attachment 752393



I think it'll grow up to be a Robin


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 11, 2018)

I gotta feeling there is going to be some heavy action on this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Feb 11, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I gotta feeling there is going to be some heavy action on this one. V/r Shawn




 It'll pass.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 11, 2018)

by 3pm  we'll know!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 11, 2018)

Hopefully you grab it before someone else does!! Post pics please


----------



## KingOBO (Feb 11, 2018)

We will see offer is in.  3pm! Side note I think I may have scored some possible gems on the accessory game.  I'll post pics soon, skiptooth wheels, and possible Elgin parts and a women's Schwinn flying star in baby blue.  There was stuff everywhere .


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 11, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> If that's a bike you are considering on buying, look around the shed for any of the missing parts before you leave.
> It's hard to tell from the picture, but the side stand may be in that box in the foreground with the rain gutter parts.
> If you're not familiar with the Elgin Bluebird, you could walk right past it and not even know what it was.



Great point Marty!


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 11, 2018)

Tell them 10k and it will lol be yours.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Feb 11, 2018)

Tick Tock.


----------



## KingOBO (Feb 11, 2018)

No response on the bike yet but I did find this original piece in the garage.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Feb 11, 2018)

KingOBO said:


> No response on the bike yet but I did find this original piece in the garage.  View attachment 752579




I hope you bought it!


----------



## KingOBO (Feb 11, 2018)

Price was right on this in the garage as well.  Now bring on the BLUEBIRD!


----------



## KingOBO (Feb 11, 2018)

The bluebird is auction style, I put a nice chunk down but was it enough...


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Feb 11, 2018)

$5500 sale price... I didn't win


----------



## KingOBO (Feb 11, 2018)

550 may have been a little light, I think the bike may have been worth more than the house it was being held in.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Feb 11, 2018)

KingOBO said:


> 550 may have been a little light, I think the bike may have been worth more than the house it was being held in.




I made a typo... edited it to correct.


----------



## KingOBO (Feb 11, 2018)

Oh I misread it 5500 is a solid offer


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Feb 11, 2018)

$5500 is what it sold for.  My buddy Jim was there in person sending me pics and info, and placing my bid.  Thanks Jim!  I didn't win though... who did?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## tryder (Feb 11, 2018)

Dave Stromberger said:


> View attachment 752603
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This high-end drama is fascinating but I really do not understand what is going on.  Can someone please fill me in?  Thanks!


----------



## KingOBO (Feb 11, 2018)

Congrats! They told me 6300 when I called but I'm sure that's how the story goes .  I have your rear cage if you need it.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Feb 11, 2018)

tryder said:


> This high-end drama is fascinating but I really do not understand what is going on.  Can someone please fill me in?  Thanks!




This bike turned up at an estate sale in Michigan. It was "secret", but apparently a well known one.  The estate sale company ended up putting the bike up for a sealed bid auction that ended at 3pm Michigan time. They supposedly got a LOT of calls on this bike.  I put my best bid in via my friend Jim who happens live live nearby and who alerted me to it... but it wasn't enough. Hopefully whoever "won" it will come forward


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 11, 2018)

So...did a CABE’r score it???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 11, 2018)

Oh ....right though the heart.. another ones dream shot down in flames .....


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Feb 11, 2018)

KingOBO said:


> Congrats! They told me 6300 when I called but I'm sure that's how the story goes .  I have your rear cage if you need it.




Thanks... but I guess I wasn't too clear... I didn't win it, I had a solid bid in but it wasn't enough.  interesting that the estate people are telling different stories about the sale price.. hmmmm.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 11, 2018)

That means it’s an insider buyer possibly the estate dealer. You then see it on eBay...lol


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Yea I was in at $5150 and she told me the winning bid was $5300! I knew not being there in person I was surely at a disadvantage. The bike had the wrong seat, grips, stand, and the speedo had been replaced by a clock. On the plus side the pedals, fenders, rack, battery door, and original headlight glass was present. I was expecting it to do between $6-7k. Somebody got a deal with some room to either restore or flip. V/r Shawn


----------



## HARPO (Feb 11, 2018)

tech549 said:


> yep get on your bike and go get it! and don't post any more pictures!!!




I posted pics a while ago questioning about if it was a good deal on a bike near me (and it was a GREAT deal)...and someone else got there just before I did.


----------



## Maskadeo (Feb 11, 2018)

Well, it was a good deal!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 11, 2018)

Great deal.  I would of been in there and comfortable at $6500 and maybe more.  There looks to be a lot of potential there.


----------



## tryder (Feb 11, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Yea I was in at $5150 and she told me the winning bid was $5300! I knew not being there in person I was surely at a disadvantage. The bike had the wrong seat, grips, stand, and the speedo had been replaced by a clock. On the plus side the pedals, fenders, rack, battery door, and original headlight glass was present. I was expecting it to do between $6-7k. Somebody got a deal with some room to either restore or flip. V/r Shawn



I am assuming original paint.  Looks straight and solid.  Very little rust...seems like whoever got it got a nice one.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2018)

tryder said:


> I am assuming original paint.  Looks straight and solid.  Very little rust...seems like whoever got it got a nice one.



Looks housepainted to me. Guard not original and painted the same as bike. Still a solid deal.


----------



## hzqw2l (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm local.  I saw it 2 weeks ago and waited for the internet "outing".

They didn't have a clue on the value of the bike until Friday.  That's the day they added a note to their estate sale page saying the bike was inside the house.  

After that note appeared,  I called and talked to the estate sale person and she was totally freaked that there was so much interest in the bike.  She said there were several offers and multiple requests for detail from that point on.  Also said several people were going to camp out all night and wait and of course wanted to know the fixed price since estates are traditionally first in first choice.  

If she was putting on an act, it was pretty good so I doubt they knew of it's significance and or value until someone tried to offer to buy it before the sale.  If it was so well known in the bike hobby, I can't understand why it wouldn't be in the Headline on the site they advertised the sale and then have crappy pictures that didn't show any detail or on everybody's favorite auction site.

Either way the owner is still paying someone a hefty percentage to sell it for them.

One note, the fender ornament was attached to that Schwinn Flying star (in the estate sale pictures) until Saturday when they announced the blind bid format on their sale page and added 1 Picture of the Bluebird with little detail (rims pedals and bike inside the house).

She sent me some additional pictures when I offered my sealed bid this morning.

I didn't win it but texted and asked what it sold for and was told 5250.

Somebody had to win it.

Now we'll just have to wait and see if it or parts of it show up on the web or the shows.  

Anyway if someone here got it. Congrats

From this thread, it looks like at least 1 part of it (Speedo ring) didn't get gathered up to be included with the bike which again indicates they really didn't know or care about the bike being complete for sale.

Based on some of the comments, someone still got a deal.


----------



## hzqw2l (Feb 11, 2018)

BTW you can check out the pictures for yourselves here: https://www.estatesales.net/MI/Allen-Park/48101/1783935?modal=true


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Feb 11, 2018)

These inconstant reports of the final sale price suggest shenanigans.... wonder what's up with that?


----------



## Rollo (Feb 11, 2018)

hzqw2l said:


> BTW you can check out the pictures for yourselves here: https://www.estatesales.net/MI/Allen-Park/48101/1783935?modal=true



... Wow ... that estate sale was only 3 miles from my house ... and only one street over from me .... Knew nothing about it ...


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 11, 2018)

Like I said ....they most likely pulled it off and bought it from the family .. it’s not the first time that happened... I know dealers that wait for the last bid then jump in for the kill. It’s common in the trade if they have friends who deal. The regular people get screwed. Really only 5k? When I get offers of 11 on mine should have bike high and hard but that might not have worked.


Dave Stromberger said:


> These inconstant reports of the final sale price suggest shenanigans.... wonder what's up with that?


----------



## hzqw2l (Feb 11, 2018)

redline1968 said:


> Like I said ....they most likely pulled it off and bought it from the family .. it’s not the first time that happened... I know dealers that wait for the last bid then jump in for the kill. It’s common in the trade if they have friends who deal. The regular people get screwed. Really only 5k? When I get offers of 11 on mine should have bike high and hard but that might not have worked.




Possible. Maybe likely.  That's why I didn't waste any time driving down there.

If it had been a regular auction, I would have gone since they have to sell to highest bidder.  

I'm not sure it's even lawful for "fixed price" estate operators to conduct "auctions" since auctioneers are licensed by the state.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Dave Stromberger said:


> These inconstant reports of the final sale price suggest shenanigans.... wonder what's up with that?



Yea it seems like she told everyone something different. I got a feeling this one may not have been on the up-and-up. I'm sure it will turn up somewhere soon. V/r Shawn


----------



## hzqw2l (Feb 11, 2018)

Rollo said:


> ... Wow ... that estate sale was only 3 miles from my house ... and only one street over from me .... Knew nothing about it ...




Should have looked for the garage sale sign last year.  Could have scored...


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 11, 2018)

Absolutely no question about it.   30 yrs of experience tells me so.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 11, 2018)

I would be curious what their original price was--now that would have been the buy of the decade! V/r Shawn


----------



## hzqw2l (Feb 11, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I would be curious what their original price was--now that would have been the buy of the decade! V/r Shawn




I'm sure $500 or less.

I watched that sale for 2 weeks.  Nothing changed until Friday.   If they weren't "tipped" by calls the first guy in line would have walked out with it.

They thought the Atari game system was the "hot" item....


----------



## ratrodz (Feb 11, 2018)

I've got a Furby in a box...


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Feb 11, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I would be curious what their original price was--now that would have been the buy of the decade! V/r Shawn




It was supposedly $1500 fixed price, but that changed of course after the phone started ringing off the hook.


----------



## hzqw2l (Feb 11, 2018)

Dave Stromberger said:


> It was supposedly $1500 fixed price, but that changed of course after the phone started ringing off the hook.



If True, still shows they didn't have a clue on what they had.

Note to heirs: Don't hire estate sale companies.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Feb 11, 2018)

hzqw2l said:


> If True, still shows they didn't have a clue on what they had.
> 
> Note to heirs: Don't hire estate sale companies.




Actually, they did a good job if you ask me... they listed to what callers were saying and did some homework, and came to the conclusion that they should do sealed bids. IF they didn't care it woulda have still be priced low to sell to the first person.  UNLESS there is shenanigans with the actual sale price, then we can assume that the estate owners came out pretty good on it ... after all it was just "some crappy old bike in grandpa's garage".


----------



## hzqw2l (Feb 11, 2018)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Actually, they did a good job if you ask me... they listed to what callers were saying and did some homework, and came to the conclusion that they should do sealed bids. IF they didn't care it woulda have still be priced low to sell to the first person.  UNLESS there is shenanigans with the actual sale price, then we can assume that the estate owners came out pretty good on it ... after all it was just "some crappy old bike in grandpa's garage".




Agreed.  Just kidding.  

Assuming a sealed bidder won.  They did fine.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 11, 2018)

Even though it's broken from the base, a real fender ornament is a pretty rare find.
Since it looks like the only thing the original poster came away with was the speedo basket, it probably should be passed to the new owner of the bike.
It doesn't do a thing for you without the bike that it came from.


----------



## halfatruck (Feb 11, 2018)

looks like an interesting sale..don't see those here


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 11, 2018)

So funny that everyone played dumb until it sold.......


----------



## Rollo (Feb 11, 2018)

delete


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 11, 2018)

Well, I will wait to next week to show everyone my my house painted Bluebird in the "Show and Tell" thread.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 11, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Well, I will wait to next week to show everyone my my house painted Bluebird in the "Show and Tell" thread.



Just kidding


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Well, I will wait to next week to show everyone my my house painted Bluebird in the "Show and Tell" thread.



That would be a first


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 11, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> That would be a first



Whatever happened to that Huffman chain guard you were going to get?


----------



## ratrodz (Feb 11, 2018)

Ouch...


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Whatever happened to that Huffman chain guard you were going to get?



You tell me.


----------



## jkent (Feb 11, 2018)

I think this is the first time I've seen everyone pretty much stay on the down-low until a couple hours before. 
Most of the time it would have been outted 2 weeks ago. 
Jkent


----------



## KingOBO (Feb 11, 2018)

God bless the old man that passed away and left us with such a conversation piece!    Also thanks to the cabers that reached out and really gave me a crash course on this one.  It's all we got going for us in Detroit with this snow.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 11, 2018)

KingOBO said:


> God bless the old man that passed away and left us with such a conversation piece!    Also thanks to the cabers that reached out and really gave me a crash course on this one.  It's all we got going for us in Detroit with this snow.



Hopefully this hunt will wing you off of those Schwinns!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 11, 2018)

Don not worry guys, another one will show up. There are plenty of them out there.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Don not worry guys, another one will show up. There are plenty of them out there.



I still think someone is breeding these things.


----------



## catfish (Feb 11, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> So funny that everyone played dumb until it sold.......




I know right?


----------



## bike (Feb 12, 2018)

Cool bike


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 12, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> I still think someone out is breeding these things.



Chinese repops? Maybe they bring them over on TOP of the shipping container in open sea air for "quick" patina??


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 12, 2018)

So, the OG fender ornament was back painted in black.
All of the repops seem to be painted red.
Did they originally come in either red or black, or is this another teachable moment and we've been doing it wrong all these years?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Feb 12, 2018)

Just got off the phone with my friend Jim, who was there in person to place my bid. He talked to the owners of the Estate Sale company and asked them about the final bid price inconsistency. Apparently they had misquoted one person, but had no idea about who/why someone would have said $6300.  Correct sale price is $5250.   They also told him that the buyer was a representative of Mike Wolfe... but added that they were skeptical of the claim.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 12, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> So, the OG fender ornament was back painted in black.
> All of the repops seem to be painted red.
> Did they originally come in either red or black, or is this another teachable moment and we've been doing it wrong all these years?



Good question Marty. It could also be possible that they were painted different colors different years e.g. red in 1935 and black in 1936 and 1937. While we have contemporary black and white photos of these bikes maybe a photo expert can tell us if there is a way to determine true color from B&W photography? V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Feb 12, 2018)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Just got off the phone with my friend Jim, who was there in person to place my bid. He talked to the owners of the Estate Sale company and asked them about the final bid price inconsistency. Apparently they had misquoted one person, but had no idea about who/why someone would have said $6300.  Correct sale price is $5250.   They also told him that the buyer was a representative of Mike Wolfe... but added that they were skeptical of the claim.




I should have put in a higher bid.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 12, 2018)

catfish said:


> I should have put in a higher bid.



That sucks if I got beat by a measly $100!


----------



## KingOBO (Feb 12, 2018)

5250 impossible, just saying based on personal offer.  I didnt even get a call.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 12, 2018)

$5,250.00 looks like a very reasonable price for me. I would've pay that myself if I were interested.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Feb 12, 2018)

KingOBO said:


> 5250 impossible, just saying based on personal offer.  I didnt even get a call.




So you're saying that you put in a sealed bid for more than that?


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 12, 2018)

Too funny...someone sniped it... not surprised...


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 12, 2018)

Dave Stromberger said:


> So you're saying that you put in a sealed bid for more than that?



Yes he did.  Something fishy was going on.  I'm thinking someone came in after the 3pm deadline and grabbed it knowing what the high bid was or it was taken back by the family and estate selling and will be listed on ebay or somewhere soon.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 12, 2018)

The whole "sealed bid" thing is a shady way to sell something if you ask me.


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 12, 2018)

The plot continues to thicken! 
Good question about the black vs red paint too...interesting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 12, 2018)

Not really sure why everyone is surprised. Anytime a previously unknown blue chip bike gets discovered and comes up for sale on the cheap, tons of people in the know will make sure "they" get it by offering more money and basically tipping off the sellers/auction house to its real value.

There is way to many outside forces and shenanigans that go on after that, basically cut throat business on sealed bids.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 12, 2018)

I wish they would have just been straight up and said what the truth was whether they were going to pull the bike and sell it through another venue or whatever. Don't jerk people around and waste their time. My 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 12, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I wish they would have just been straight up and said what the truth was whether they were going to pull the bike and sell it through another venue or whatever. Don't jerk people around and waste their time. My 2c. V/r Shawn




Agreed,
a sealed bid was the first tip off of possible dishonest practices to follow. Not saying that all sealed bid type auctions are like this but it certainly appears that may have been the case on this auction ?


----------

